# D-90 Shutter count



## tom beard

I got my new D-90 a few days ago, and taking time to learn it and get comfortable with all the menus. I've probably shot 100 frames but only have 25 in memory after deletions. I'm curious to find out how to access the overall shutter count. I can't find anything in the exif data or the manual, TPF or on the net. I know I'm missing something simple, but I'm really new at this.

By the way, I'm astounded at the color and quality of photos that a good dslr produces. 

Thanks, Tom Beard


----------



## TJ K

Well you can't just look at the total shutter count BUT you can take a picture and look at the file number and that is how many you've taken. It starts over at 10k pictures. So if the file name is like DSC_0102 that means you've taken 102 shots. Hope that helped!
tj


----------



## farmerj

I use opanda Exif reader.

If you take a jpg format picture, you can look at the Exif information on Opanda and it will tell you how many shutter activations you have had.

My D90 is showing 12486 shutter activations now.


----------



## schumionbike

You can also upload an untouch picture to flickr and it'll tell you the shutter count.  Oh, and make sure you set the numbering of the pictures to sequential so they don't start over with the numbering when you take out the card.  My D40 is at about 7900 right now.


----------



## Eco

Jeffrey's Exif viewer  <---I just used this one on-line.  I'll check in the morning, I'm almost positive it tells you right on the camera.


----------



## schumionbike

that's a neat site, I just check mine too, 8096 woo hoo!!!


----------



## dyyylan

TJ K said:


> Well you can't just look at the total shutter count BUT you can take a picture and look at the file number and that is how many you've taken. It starts over at 10k pictures. So if the file name is like DSC_0102 that means you've taken 102 shots. Hope that helped!
> tj




That only works if you never format your card. mine starts at dsc_0001.nef every time i format. i dont think it exists on the camera either, but you can use opanda or even just uploading a raw jpeg to flickr will tell you how many shutter actuations youve had. from what ive read it also counts any time the mirror flips up too, so every time you enter live view it ticks up by 1. not sure if that's true or not though


----------



## lamergod

schumionbike said:


> You can also upload an untouch picture to flickr and it'll tell you the shutter count.  Oh, and make sure you set the numbering of the pictures to sequential so they don't start over with the numbering when you take out the card.  My D40 is at about 7900 right now.



If you are using this,do not shoot in RAW flickr only shows the SC if you are shooting JPEG


----------



## dhilberg

dyyylan said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't just look at the total shutter count BUT you can take a picture and look at the file number and that is how many you've taken. It starts over at 10k pictures. So if the file name is like DSC_0102 that means you've taken 102 shots. Hope that helped!
> tj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only works if you never format your card. mine starts at dsc_0001.nef every time i format. i dont think it exists on the camera either, but you can use opanda or even just uploading a raw jpeg to flickr will tell you how many shutter actuations youve had. from what ive read it also counts any time the mirror flips up too, so every time you enter live view it ticks up by 1. not sure if that's true or not though
Click to expand...


If you set your camera to sequential file numbering, even if you format your card (or change cards) the numbers will not start over (until you reach 9999 that is).


----------



## TJ K

dhilberg said:


> dyyylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't just look at the total shutter count BUT you can take a picture and look at the file number and that is how many you've taken. It starts over at 10k pictures. So if the file name is like DSC_0102 that means you've taken 102 shots. Hope that helped!
> tj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only works if you never format your card. mine starts at dsc_0001.nef every time i format. i dont think it exists on the camera either, but you can use opanda or even just uploading a raw jpeg to flickr will tell you how many shutter actuations youve had. from what ive read it also counts any time the mirror flips up too, so every time you enter live view it ticks up by 1. not sure if that's true or not though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you set your camera to sequential file numbering, even if you format your card (or change cards) the numbers will not start over (until you reach 9999 that is).
Click to expand...


Exactly. Forgot to mention sequential.


----------



## AUZambo

What if you update your firmware? I updated my Sony A700 firmware from version 3 to version 4, and in the process it reset the file numbers. I was up to somewhere around 5000 shots, but now my file names are around DSC_0056.


----------



## KmH

AUZambo said:


> What if you update your firmware? I updated my Sony A700 firmware from version 3 to version 4, and in the process it reset the file numbers. I was up to somewhere around 5000 shots, but now my file names are around DSC_0056.


dyyylan, see pg 182 of your D90 users manual.

AUZambo,

The key difference here is that a Sony is not a Nikon.

I know reading the shutter count in the EXIF data is not an option for Canon owners. I don't know about for Sony owners.


----------

